
Undebt: How We Refactored 3M Lines of Code - Yelp
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2016/08/undebt-how-we-refactored-3-million-lines-of-code.html
======
spejson
404 not found error

------
PaulHoule
woo hoo!

